# For those who have installed sub/amp already...need help



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

jasonmcr84 said:


> I have a kenwood sub/amp installed in my 11 cruze 1lt. The sub is 400rms and the amp is a two channel bridged to 500rms. The bass boost is set to a little below half and when a hard hitting song is playing I am getting some lights flickering (headlights/dome). My battery voltage even when the lights are flickering is still reading 13.5 at the lowest I have seen. What baffles me is the amp is only 500rms and not even fully turned up!? The only thing I can think of is could a bad ground possibly be a culprit? I did not run the wires but I know the ground is going to the bottom of the trunk right behind the fold down seat on the drivers side. Where did some of you guys ground and do you have dimming lights? Would a capacitor possibly help? Even though the wattage I am putting out really doesnt call for one? Usually .5 farad for every 500rms? My dash lights NEVER dim but if I am stopped at a light or have a door open I can see my lights, dome (if on) and headlights, strobing a little. Its not insane but still do not want to chance anything and mess anything up. Any suggestions from those of you who have installed and have no issues? My remote wire is also connected to the 20A front cigarette fuse if that means anything? Just need some tips/suggestions...thanks in advance!


before i did my stereo , i noticed i could get the headlights to dim with just hitting both back windows up and they were up already.
i used to be a die hard cap guy But now "stereo battery" is the way to go (even if you dont listen with motor off)


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

If my ground were to EVER come loose, that'll be fun to get to. We took my spare tire out and then took out the bolt that the spare goes on. We wrapped the wire on that and then screwed it back it.

I have a JL 10W6, and 500/1 amp. I don't need a cap and none of my lights dim when I've got the bass cranked up. That's all thanks to JL though...I love their subs. A cap might help, but ask around first before going out and buying one. Good luck, and let us know what you end up doing. Sorry, I know I wasn't any help probably....


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i used the factory amp ground behind the right trunk panel. i have no issues with dimming lights and i am pushing around 700rms. it could just be the amp being a power hog. some amps aren't to efficient so they draw a lot more power than an amp that is very efficient. not to sure hope this helps


----------



## jasonmcr84 (Sep 15, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> i used the factory amp ground behind the right trunk panel. i have no issues with dimming lights and i am pushing around 700rms. it could just be the amp being a power hog. some amps aren't to efficient so they draw a lot more power than an amp that is very efficient. not to sure hope this helps


What amp are you using? I have a Kenwood 2 Channel.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i had a hifonics hfi1000.1d and i am about to install a hifonics brutus 1200.1d...i will let you know if it makes my lights dim...it will be pushing a lot more power, but this amp is a lot better than the last one i had


----------



## profundus-sanus (Sep 3, 2011)

what is your ground?

what is your gain positiion? if your gain is 1/2 way up and your bass boost is 1/2 way up then effectively your amp is all the way up and clipping, causing electrical problems. 

bassboost generally should be all the way down. bassboost only makes some notes louder, not all.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

well i got my new hifonics brz1200.1d amp installed and i must say it sounds awesome. i installed all new true 4 gauge wire and used the same factory ground i mentioned previously. i have everything set as follows

gain: about 3 o'clock
bass boost: 12 o'clock
phase: at 0 degrees(not needed for sub in trunk)
sub sonic: 15hz(entire way down)
low pass: about 10 o'clock (set to about 80 hz, i have a 10" sub)

everything sounds great no clipping at all and i still haven't noticed any lights dimming. i am guessing that i have that amp set around 600 to 700 rms right now. oh and all of this is running off a line out converter. hope this helps you out.


----------



## roade (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you post pics of the ground lug and its location ?


.


osiris10012 said:


> well i got my new hifonics brz1200.1d amp installed and i must say it sounds awesome. i installed all new true 4 gauge wire and used the same factory ground i mentioned previously. i have everything set as follows
> 
> gain: about 3 o'clock
> bass boost: 12 o'clock
> ...


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I'm running a Sony Xplode amp with a Fli Audio 10. I have the amp gain at about 1/4. With the right song I can shake my car and a couple around me at night with no dimming. I ran my ground to a grounding stud on the drivers side wall of the trunk.


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have 2 12s pushing only 2400rms my lights don't dim and my volt is like 14.0 because I have a xs power battery you should look into it the battery idles at like 15.5


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

andycruze said:


> I have 2 12s pushing only 2400rms my lights don't dim and my volt is like 14.0 because I have a xs power battery you should look into it the battery idles at like 15.5
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Do you have the SMD volt meter as well?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Do you have the SMD volt meter as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No I don't 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

A few things to keep in mind. 

- the alternator is variable rate. Under normal conditions, it will fluctuate between 12.2 and 15.2 volts. This is fine for fuel economy purposes. Your voltage reading under load will not be relevant. 

- power doesn't make SPL. Piston area, augmented output, and efficiency make SPL. What is louder, two 12s on 2400W or two 18s on 1000W? 

- light dimming is caused by voltage drop and the system's ability to respond to dynamic peaks. Amplifier efficiency at the impedance you are running as well as the quality of that amplifier will determine how much electrical load is created. Power wiring will have some effect as well. 

- SPL claims are worthless. The tuning of the enclosure and the above factors make any SPL comparison a waste of time, especially without a meter.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You have to take into account for box rise as well. If it is ported. I have an SMD volt meter and it is close with my dic voltage meter but it doesn't react at quick. I have a 2200 watt amp that does rated at 1 ohm, but am I seeing that when I'm constantly playing..more than likely not lol. But it keeps me happy. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> You have to take into account for box rise as well. If it is ported. I have an SMD volt meter and it is close with my dic voltage meter but it doesn't react at quick. I have a 2200 watt amp that does rated at 1 ohm, but am I seeing that when I'm constantly playing..more than likely not lol. But it keeps me happy.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Augmented output = vented, passive radiator, bandpass, etc. 

The subwoofer's wattage rating is simply the thermal handling power. How much heat can you put through the voice coil before it melts. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2 18 's on a 1000 more mass area to reproduce augmented output 

How many voice coils have you melted ?

At what OHM ? 

Given your equation , the wattage rating of a specific Sub would have to be over run to create thermal break down . Simply too many watts being introduced for the subs given tolerance .

Andycruze do you have a Battery Isolator ?


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> 2 18 's on a 1000 more mass area to reproduce augmented output
> 
> How many voice coils have you melted ?
> 
> ...


No I only have xs power 3400 0 gauge going to a 2400.1 with. Pioneer double in head unit 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

andycruze said:


> No I only have xs power 3400 0 gauge going to a 2400.1 with. Pioneer double in head unit
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I can't go into the technical detail of audio like they can, but even so here is my ground block, I cleared the paint and bolted it down. I'm using a 2000W 4 channel Amp with factory head unit and Infinity speakers, no power issues and it sounds great. Will it win awards, probably not, but the sound is clean and powerful and I spent less than the factory premium sound costs and it is way better. Did you run the power wire on the opposite side of the car from the audio wires?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

andycruze said:


> No I only have xs power 3400 0 gauge going to a 2400.1 with. Pioneer double in head unit
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sorry man I thought that you might have been runnig 2 Batteries .


----------

